# Thoughts on a 220 Swift?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have the chance to buy a Savage 112 single shot 220 swift. Anybody have any thought on this gun? Value? Accuracy?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would be a fun rifle to play around with. Most Savages are quite accurate and the 220 Swift held the top spot for .22 center fires for a long time. Loaded to full capacity they have been known to burn out barrels quite quickly. So that is something that I would check before buying.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Told it has 400 rounds down the barrel.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Everybody should at least own one .220 swift in their lifetime, even if just out of respect for P.O..... 4000 fps...yeah baby.
As to what it's worth, not a clue.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Buy it. 

It’s a 220 Swift. That’s a cool kid’s caliber for sure!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Buy it.
> 
> It's a 220 Swift. That's a cool kid's caliber for sure!


We are all kids at heart.

If the price is reasonable buy it. Do some research on Gun Broker and see what they might be going for.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

smoker round..

Never shot one, but would like too.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A Hot Rod for sure. What are you going to use it for ? Barrels are easy to replace on a Savage.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts. Decided against it, just too much powder/recoil although 4000fps+ is fun, I can do that with my 204ruger. If anyone is interested in this gun, I can give you sellers contact info via PM.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What recoil? 

I can shoot my .22-250 which is just under the 220 Swift and watch the bullet hit through the scope with very little if any barrel movement. 

I let a 8 year old kid shoot it a few times and his examination to his dad was that they needed to get one of these rifles.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I shoot the 22-250 AI (very similar to 220 Swift). So far, it's been a fun rifle! I built it to shoot heavier bullets, but could see the fun with going lighter. Definitely a laser for sure!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I should note that sometimes brass is hard to find for this caliber and you may end up having to buy it online but that isn't too big of deal.

In all honesty, if I were in the market for another varmint caliber, I would be looking at a 220 Swift, 22-250, and a .17 Hornet. All three of these calibers are pretty cool in my opinion. Different strokes for different folks I guess...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If it was a Ruger 1-V in 220 Swift I would be interested. 

It would make a great mate to my 1-V in 22-250

Then I could really tell which one I liked better.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

toasty said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. Decided against it, just too much powder/recoil although 4000fps+ is fun, I can do that with my 204ruger. If anyone is interested in this gun, I can give you sellers contact info via PM.












" too much powder/recoil "??? I've had a few 220 Swifts and they had pretty mild recoil. I chambered three this year and one had a light sporter barrel on it and it didn't kick much either. I'd rethink this one. A 220 Swift is a fun cartridge!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

toasty said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. Decided against it, just too much powder/recoil although 4000fps+ is fun, I can do that with my 204ruger. If anyone is interested in this gun, I can give you sellers contact info via PM.


Oh you really dont want a 7STW then. I remember thinking I was putting almost 3 cases of 22-250 worth of powder in a single case (back when I was trying XLCs @86gr)

-DallanC


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

You guys must think I am a sissy (not saying I am not). The gun is not too much recoil to shoot, not worried about hurting my shoulder or flinching. I hunt pdogs alone often and I need to see my hits for follow up shots and know if I made impact. With a 204 ruger I see 80-90%% of my hits with 40gr bullet and 26gr of powder. With a 220 swift and 45gr of powder with a 50gr bullet, I think I will end up missing more of my hits that seeing them. So more recoil than I would like to see hits at high magnification. 

On a side note, last year picked and shot a CZ 17 hornet a lot. Great gun for kids and fun as there is virtually no recoil and they can see all hits. Can shoot virtually all day as it only takes about 10gr of powder. If there is much wind, they struggle past 300, but great inside of 300 and beyond if there is no wind.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> You guys must think I am a sissy (not saying I am not). The gun is not too much recoil to shoot, not worried about hurting my shoulder or flinching. I hunt pdogs alone often and I need to see my hits for follow up shots and know if I made impact. With a 204 ruger I see 80-90%% of my hits with 40gr bullet and 26gr of powder. With a 220 swift and 45gr of powder with a 50gr bullet, I think I will end up missing more of my hits that seeing them. So more recoil than I would like to see hits at high magnification.
> 
> On a side note, last year picked and shot a CZ 17 hornet a lot. Great gun for kids and fun as there is virtually no recoil and they can see all hits. Can shoot virtually all day as it only takes about 10gr of powder. If there is much wind, they struggle past 300, but great inside of 300 and beyond if there is no wind.


Go on line and look up the 20 Practical info. 4200 ft/sec. Same ballistics as the .204 and all the brass you would ever want. .223 necked down to .20. You do not fire form the cases. Watch your shots in your scope. Shoot me a PM if you want to see two up close . Turning into my go to's.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

LOVE my .204. So fun to shoot.

I agree with Al though, brass is annoying so it would be great to neck .223 down and save money.


----------

